# Silver going to $100 per ounce??



## BookWorm (Jul 8, 2018)

In the last few days I keep seeing ads from the same company that silver is expected to jump to $100 an ounce before the end of the year. They are claiming the need for silver in making solar panels is going to drive the price up. In this commercial they are claiming all new homes built after 2018 will require solar panels and China is building solar panel farms like crazy.

*DOES ANYONE* have any reason to think this has any truth to it? (that silver will jump to $100 by end of year 2018?)


----------



## jim-henscheli (May 4, 2015)

It totally wil be $100/oz soon! My wife’s sisters brother has it on fact bro, buy ALL YOU CAN AFFORD NOW!! Screw college for your kids, I mean by then will we even have an economy??


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

No, I don't think that will happen. As a matter of fact, let's think about it. Would they be wanting to sell you silver when it is about 15.5 bucks an ounce if they really thought it'd be going to a 100/ounce anytime soon?

Besides that, I have a couple ammo cans of the stuff. If I bought land, they'd figure out a way to make more of it and the price of land would tank.


----------



## StratMaster (Dec 26, 2017)

I pulled up a LOT of info on silver about a year ago to show my little brother (who is an engineer, a physicist, and normally knows what he's talking about) got a little tipsy one night and started going off on silver. NO, he yelled, it has no real value... it is mostly used for jewelry. NO, he continued, there is no silver in my cell phone, and it isn't used in electronics. And NO, he asserted, silver is not used in photovoltaic technologies like solar panels.
I printed up a bunch of stuff for him to read at breakfast the next morning.
First, how one would have to go back 3-4 thousand years to even have a hope of finding a time when silver was mostly used as jewelry... because it has been monetized and used for coinage that long. American coins of course until 1965. The British Pound Sterling the world reserve currency for what - 249 years - before us. The Roman Denarius. Pieces of 8. The Athenian Drachma. The list is lengthy.
Why is silver utilized in electronics? Think electrical ink which is printed on circuit boards (which was a bit embarrassing for him as he helps make THESE FOR SATELLITES) which is made by several companies like Dow. These inks are a compound of approx. 20% and mostly zinc. Also every contact under your phone buttons or pooter keyboard. Why silver instead of cheaper copper? 
2 reasons.
Silver conducts electricity at 108% of copper, and is the best conducting element.
Silver is much HARDER than copper, and can therefore withstand far more usage without wear.
And, while silver does tarnish as copper does, it retains 98% of its conductivity through that black patina. Copper on the other hand NOT...
And again, these are usually only 20% silver, so it adds very little cost to the manufacture of such items.
Printed him up a Forbes article which bemoaned the increasing demand for SILVER by the photovoltaic industry just as supply was decreasing.
Silver is being consumed at a phenomenal rate, and most of it unrecoverable.
On average, about 850,000 ounces are mined each year. Every single ounce is already reserved by industry buyers before it is refined.
Is silver going to $100 an ounce soon? I have no idea, and am suspicious of anyone who asserts such... as you should be.
However, I do believe silver to be a great long-term investment to hold... and I am holding a LOT. I don't get upset if the spot price drops, I didn't get excited when silver jumped way up. I am holding it to transfer wealth to my children someday.
One thing to remember: Historically, silver has been valued to gold, on average, at about 15 silver ounces to 1 gold. A few times in history this has been way out of whack... there were silver gluts in the distant past which increased that ratio, and silver shortages which reduced it as low as 2 to one.
I started buying silver when the ratio went to 65 to 1. With the limited supply, and the constantly new industrial needs, I find that ratio to be an absurdity which will not last against all the pressures now working to change that ratio.
However, if NONE of that occurs, it still hedges me against a currency collapse... it's original intent anyway.
Win win.
I have had most of it for many years, and bought a LOT at $5 ounce.


----------



## Chipper (Dec 22, 2012)

Is it the same guys that told you to buy gold or Bitcoin just before it tanked??


----------



## StratMaster (Dec 26, 2017)

Chipper said:


> Is it the same guys that told you to buy gold or Bitcoin just before it tanked??


Anybody buying because "some guy told them" is hosed anyway.
Remember, there were also guys telling you to buy gold when it was $200 an ounce. Before it SKYROCKETED to $2000. It's a wash. All these guys are in it for their own reasons, and certainly not to benefit YOU. That's *always* a given... whether gold or silver, or buying a house, or a tractor salesman. Doesn't mean there isn't a time to buy or sell for your OWN reasons.


----------



## Coastie dad (Jan 2, 2016)

Look at the silver market for the last two years, make your own prediction.


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

Let's take your statement/commercials claim and change just a _few_ words...

*In the last few days I keep seeing ads from the same company that M&M's is expected to jump to $100 an ounce before the end of the year. They are claiming the need for M&M's in making girl scout cookies is going to drive the price up. In this commercial they are claiming all new girl scout troops, after 2018, will require selling M&M flavored cookies and China is building M&M farms like crazy.*

Seem believable?


----------



## stowlin (Apr 25, 2016)

I’m a serious silver fan, and NO WAY do I see silver hitting $100 in 2018 and even if trump were impeached because the socialist won the house and senate would that happen. Silver sellers are brutal sellers using fear to push their product. Silver paste is used to make solar panels just like its used in phones, computers and other industrial needs and it’s not going to impact its value nearly as much as FEAR of inflation. I think every prepper should have a roll of pre 64 quarters, dimes, and halves. Those with wealth should have bullion both gold and silver to protect it. But the silver should be there after food, after water, and after defense, shelter, and essential needs.


----------



## StratMaster (Dec 26, 2017)

stowlin said:


> I'm a serious silver fan, and NO WAY do I see silver hitting $100 in 2018 and even if trump were impeached because the socialist won the house and senate would that happen. Silver sellers are brutal sellers using fear to push their product. Silver paste is used to make solar panels just like its used in phones, computers and other industrial needs and it's not going to impact its value nearly as much as FEAR of inflation. I think every prepper should have a roll of pre 64 quarters, dimes, and halves. Those with wealth should have bullion both gold and silver to protect it. But the silver should be there after food, after water, and after defense, shelter, and essential needs.


^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^
That's very good advice folks.


----------



## youngridge (Dec 28, 2017)

In a SHTF scenario you want physical assets. A wise man once told me invest in 3 things, land, jewelry and fine art, you can load the latter 2 up and you can always come back to
your land


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## azrancher (Dec 14, 2014)

stowlin said:


> I think every prepper should have a roll of pre 64 quarters, dimes, and halves. Those with wealth should have bullion both gold and silver to protect it.


Please everyone go out and buy $1,000 bags of old pre 64 coins and stock pile them away.

*However* you should sort them first, and set aside all the 1964 minted coins because I will pay you double their face value for any 1964 minted US coins, sound like a good deal, PM me for further details.

*Rancher*


----------



## jimb1972 (Nov 12, 2012)

azrancher said:


> Please everyone go out and buy $1,000 bags of old pre 64 coins and stock pile them away.
> 
> *However* you should sort them first, and set aside all the 1964 minted coins because I will pay you double their face value for any 1964 minted US coins, sound like a good deal, PM me for further details.
> 
> *Rancher*


Isn't the going rate about 16x face value?


----------



## paraquack (Mar 1, 2013)

I can't see silver going to $100/oz unless someone starts manipulating it. I buy silver strictly to have a readily accepted non-currency form of payment.


----------



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)

Don't listen to these guys.. Silver is going to hit a high of about $112 by December of 2019.... and $325 by election time 2020

Yes people are sour on silver after getting burnt on the $50 silver from a few years ago.. but this time it is for reals.


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

Maine-Marine said:


> Don't listen to these guys.. Silver is going to hit a high of about $112 by December of 2019.... and $325 by election time 2020
> 
> Yes people are sour on silver after getting burnt on the $50 silver from a few years ago.. but this time it is for reals.


Validate your prediction.


----------



## MisterMills357 (Apr 15, 2015)

BookWorm said:


> In the last few days I keep seeing ads from the same company that silver is expected to jump to $100 an ounce before the end of the year. They are claiming the need for silver in making solar panels is going to drive the price up. In this commercial they are claiming all new homes built after 2018 will require solar panels and China is building solar panel farms like crazy.
> 
> *DOES ANYONE* have any reason to think this has any truth to it? (that silver will jump to $100 by end of year 2018?)


That is nuts if its true, silver ain't worth that much, and that has the sound of speculation at work. It does not make any sense for it to get that high; so if it does, expect it to correct itself, by crashing.


----------



## azrancher (Dec 14, 2014)

jimb1972 said:


> Isn't the going rate about 16x face value?


Yes... but it's not pre 64 coins, it's pre 65 coins.


----------



## WhatTheHeck (Aug 1, 2018)

I understand the over all concept of gold and silver.

But I would not know a real coin from a fake if it came up on me and bite me on my sitting end.
And I have seen posts about fakes.

I also question the value in a real SHTF event. 
If some of the things I have read and I am inclined to agree with are true, like a 90% or even more die off, then if you are so lucky to survive the first year, and you are not too squmish, you can pull gold, diamond, rings off of the deceased with impunity. 
Gold rings might become the new pennies in a post-SHTF world. 
If you can find someone to trade them with.

I just see more value in land, ammo, salt, seeds, alcohol or the means to produce alcohol then gold and silver. 

Just MHO.


----------



## BookWorm (Jul 8, 2018)

StratMaster said:


> I pulled up a LOT of info on silver about a year ago to show my little brother (who is an engineer, a physicist, and normally knows what he's talking about) got a little tipsy one night and started going off on silver. NO, he yelled, it has no real value... it is mostly used for jewelry. NO, he continued, there is no silver in my cell phone, and it isn't used in electronics. And NO, he asserted, silver is not used in photovoltaic technologies like solar panels.
> I printed up a bunch of stuff for him to read at breakfast the next morning.
> First, how one would have to go back 3-4 thousand years to even have a hope of finding a time when silver was mostly used as jewelry... because it has been monetized and used for coinage that long. American coins of course until 1965. The British Pound Sterling the world reserve currency for what - 249 years - before us. The Roman Denarius. Pieces of 8. The Athenian Drachma. The list is lengthy.
> Why is silver utilized in electronics? Think electrical ink which is printed on circuit boards (which was a bit embarrassing for him as he helps make THESE FOR SATELLITES) which is made by several companies like Dow. These inks are a compound of approx. 20% and mostly zinc. Also every contact under your phone buttons or pooter keyboard. Why silver instead of cheaper copper?
> ...


Thanks @StratMaster this is the sort of reply I was hoping for. Thanks for sharing the info.


----------



## BookWorm (Jul 8, 2018)

WhatTheHeck said:


> I understand the over all concept of gold and silver.
> 
> But I would not know a real coin from a fake if it came up on me and bite me on my sitting end.
> And I have seen posts about fakes.
> ...


I see and understand your thoughts/point. (thanks) I'm not looking into selling everything I have and buy silver. I was looking for any insight that members here may have as to the future value of silver in the next 6 months. I'm looking to buy for post SHTF scenario as I can afford it, but also as a future investment if nothing happens by the time I get old and crumble away. I'd like to think (hope) in 25 years from now it will at least be worth $10-20 more an ounce than it is now.

I haven't seen any posts on fake coins. So far I've bought all mine from a dealer who is also a prepper. I hope I haven't been lied to.

At 200 yards, I doubt I could tell the difference between a jew or catholic, but I hope I'll be able to tell the difference between a piece of shit person and one who has true intentions before I squeeze off a round.


----------



## StratMaster (Dec 26, 2017)

BookWorm said:


> I see and understand your thoughts/point. (thanks) I'm not looking into selling everything I have and buy silver. I was looking for any insight that members here may have as to the future value of silver in the next 6 months. I'm looking to buy for post SHTF scenario as I can afford it, but also as a future investment if nothing happens by the time I get old and crumble away. I'd like to think (hope) in 25 years from now it will at least be worth $10-20 more an ounce than it is now.
> 
> I haven't seen any posts on fake coins. So far I've bought all mine from a dealer who is also a prepper. I hope I haven't been lied to.
> 
> At 200 yards, I doubt I could tell the difference between a jew or catholic, but I hope I'll be able to tell the difference between a piece of shit person and one who has true intentions before I squeeze off a round.


Go on youtube and search... lots of videos showing simple ways to test for actual or fake silver. There's more concern for fake/plated gold coins in my experience... not a lot of money to be made in fake silver in return for your trouble and risk. With gold, I pretty much stick to Krugerrands, Maple Leafs, Eagles, and Sovereigns.


----------



## 0rocky (Jan 7, 2018)

Just my 2¢ but anyone planning on using any precious metal as trade in a post SHTF scenario will be disappointed. I for one will not trade my rat on a stick for silver, maybe ammo.








https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Rat-on-a-stick


----------



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)

A Watchman said:


> Validate your prediction.


my post was TIC..... I have a safe full of silver I need to move


----------



## Tango2X (Jul 7, 2016)

That is what those who sell silver keep saying--


----------

